# Hi...please check out the "Psi-ops" thread!



## Cruentus (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi all.

I know you guys have "psychic training" in systema, so I thought this thread might interest you: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=231760#post231760

Input would be appreciated.

Thanks!

 :ultracool


----------

